# Ella quiere decir que tu deberías decirle, que tu la quieres a ella



## thosecars82

Ich habe eine Frage um Nebensätze:

 Ich weiss nicht wie ich die folgende Satz von Spanish in der Deutsch Sprache übertsetzen kann:

"Ella quiere decir que tu deberías decirle, que tu la quieres a ella."

Sie meint, dass du ihr sagen sollten, dass du ihr liebst.

Ist es richtig?

Danke


----------



## alanla

*Mi intento y unas correcciones:*

Ich weiss nicht wie ich die folgende Satz ****[den folgenden Satz]* von Spanish in der Deutsch Sprache *[vom Spanischen ins Deutsche]* übersetzen kann:

"Ella quiere decir que tu deberías decirle, que tu la quieres a ella."

  Sie meint, dass du ihr sagen sollten, dass du ihr liebst.
l Sie meint, daß *du *ihr sagen *solltest*, daß du* sie *[ Akk.] liebst.  

Corrección: [ der folgende Satz]  debe serà [ den folgenden Satz]  [ editado después de ver el comentario de kayokid]


----------



## Captain Lars

Ja, es sollte heißen: _Ich weiß nicht, wie ich den folgenden Satz vom Spanischen ins Deutsche übersetzen kann_.

Zu dem Satz:


			
				thosecars82 said:
			
		

> "Ella quiere decir que tu deberías decirle, que tu la quieres a ella."



_Sie meint, dass du ihr sagen solltest dass du sie liebst._ = que le digas que la quieres.

_Sie meint, dass du ihr sagen solltest*,* dass du sie liebst._ = es importante que se lo digas por fin.


----------



## Alemanita

Captain Lars said:


> _Sie meint, dass du ihr sagen solltest dass du sie liebst._ = que le digas que la quieres.
> 
> _Sie meint, dass du ihr sagen solltest*,* dass du sie liebst._ = es importante que se lo digas por fin.



Lieber Captain Lars:

Bitte kläre mich auf, wieso die Kommasetzung vor dem zweiten 'dass' (die meiner Meinung nach zwingend ist) eine Sinnveränderung bewirkt??

Verwirrte Grüße.


----------



## Captain Lars

Alemanita said:
			
		

> Lieber Captain Lars:
> 
> Bitte kläre mich auf, wieso die Kommasetzung vor dem zweiten 'dass' (die meiner Meinung nach zwingend ist) eine Sinnveränderung bewirkt??
> 
> Verwirrte Grüße.



Liebe Alemanita,

das fiel mir ein, als ich mir den Satz laut vorlas, weil ich unsicher war, ob das zweite Komma korrekt ist. Vielleicht ist es ja auch einfach obligatorisch, dann kann man diese Nuance eben graphisch nicht darstellen.

In dem zweiten Fall mit Komma liegt eine starke Betonung auf "sagen". Es handelt sich also um eine Äußerung am Ende einer Abwägung, was er nun tun soll. In dem ersten Fall ohne Komma ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## nievedemango

Alemanita said:


> Lieber Captain Lars:
> 
> Bitte kläre mich auf, wieso die Kommasetzung vor dem zweiten 'dass' (*die meiner Meinung nach zwingend ist*) eine Sinnveränderung bewirkt??
> 
> Verwirrte Grüße.



alemanita: Ich bin der gleichen Meinung. Vor dem Nebensatz, der mit "_dass_" eingeleitet wird, steht auf jeden Fall ein Komma.


----------



## Alemanita

Danke, Captain, für die Antwort. Wenn ich die Nuance, die du in deiner spanischen Erklärung anklingen läßt (que se lo digas por fin) ausdrücken wollte, würde ich es mit genau diesen Worten - endlich - tun. 
Im Mündlichen kann man 'sagen' betonen; im Schriftlichen es vielleicht kursiv schreiben, wenn er schon lange hin- und herüberlegt ein 'endlich' einfügen - en fin! Aber das Komma gehört auf jeden Fall hinein.
Viele Grüße.


----------

